# Mavs 117 Cavs 86 : Mavs Get a Blow-Out at Home



## viggenja37 (Feb 15, 2005)

Mavs 117 Cavs 86 : Mavs Get a Blow-Out at Home

The Mavs started out strong, almost to the point that you would think that they had finally shaken their first quarter jinx. Wrong. The Cavs went on a run and tied the game at 29-all to finish the first period. Nevertheless, that was the last time the Cavs would see daylight as the Mavs ran the Cavs out in the second period, taking a 16 point lead to the locker room. The Mavs extended the blow out in the third period and into the fourth before Avery sent in Pavel and DJ with 4:37 left in the game. The ‘Wisconsin’ kids were a combined 10-10 from behind the arc tonight.

UPN Camera Crew : A+; I really can’t say enough about Channel 21’s broadcast crew. The views of the floor entertainment, the views of the crowd. Impeccable taste. +36

Suzi LeBeau : A+, Guest commentator who did color with Matt Pinto and Rolando Blackman in addition to some sideline reporting. +36

Avery : B, Avery continued to punish those that dared transgress on the defensive side of the ball with the ceremonial benching of Keith Van Horn after he failed to get back on a play in the third. Avery wanted to make sure this one was in the bag and didn’t want to give the Cavs any chance to get back into this one. Fans of small ball have to be impressed that Avery has not forgotten any of the lessons taught by the Godfather. Seeing Jason, Devin, Marquis, Alan and Keith on the floor at the same time was truly enjoyable.

Howard: B; Josh opened up with a trey and followed with a layup to get the Mavs going. Got his second foul early and spent some serious time on the bench (although no doubt, partially due to the lopsided score). 11 points (4-9 FG, 1-1 treys, 2-2 FT) and 3 rebounds. Zero turnovers. +11

Nowitzki: B+; Dirk didn’t have his shot going tonight so he focused elsewhere. Led all players with 14 rebounds and 5 blocked shots. As long as someone else is putting points up, it works for me! +19

Bradley: B; Shawn was 3-3 from the floor to go with 5 rebounds and 2 blocked shots. Nice work if you can get it. Big Z is a bit stronger than Shawn, but didn’t get loose tonight. +12

Finley: A; Michael was in a zone behind the arc as he tied a team record (non-overtime game) by knocking down 8-8 three point shots as Finley led all scorers with 26 points. Michael also dropped in 3 assists and 5 rebounds. Zero assists. +30

Terry: A; Jason bounced back from a terrible game in Sacramento by scoring 14 points (5-8 FG) and handing out 8 assists against Zero turnovers. +12

Henderson: B; Alan provided solid backup work tonight for Shawn, delivering 5 points and 5 rebounds in some spirited work under the basket. +6

Harris: A; Good aggressive game by Devin tonight. Devin was scoring (12 points on 5-7 FG), defending (3 steals) and passing (3 assists to 1 turnover) tonight. Probably would have seen more time, but Jason was playing well tonight as well. +19

Van Horn: A; Keith, wearing a ‘jump shooter only’ label was the defensive ace of the game for the Mavs. Moonlighting on the side he also found time to throw in 23 points to back up Finley. Avery did pull Keith out for a defensive mistake in the third, but Keith was back on the floor quickly. Keith’s aggressiveness driving the paint is enough to make Jerry proud. +23

Daniels: B; Marquis had a couple of nice finishes at the rim and even drilled a near-three point shot, but was otherwise kind of quiet in 25 minutes. Zero turnovers. +11

Armstrong : C+; Darrell delivered 2 assists tonight, but more surprisingly the king of drawing offensive fouls actually got called for an offensive foul tonight. +2

Podkolzin: C; Pavel hit the floor with 4:37 left in the game, but really struggled despite the Mavs trying to force the ball to him. Managed to draw a foul on a double-pump but also turned the ball over twice. -1

M’Benga: C+, DJ, like Pavel, hit the floor for the final 4:37 and struggled as well. The difference was as time expired, DJ knocked down a jumper. +0

Stackhouse: DNP-IR. Pulled groin muscle.

Dampier: DNP- IR. Ankle stress fracture.

Typical Chef Ed Type


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I always seem to notice Maverick players get called for offensive fouls -- KVH heaps and now Armstrong...maybe it's adapting to a new style?

Avery gets an A in my book, he kept our boys in long enough so we made sure thatt we had the kill in the bag, and then a bit more for a morale booster. Then, he went with the players who get a less amount of time (for the final 4:37 -- he played Armstrong, Harris, Daniels, MBenga and Podkolzin)

How did Dirk's defense look? His grade from me relies upon that. If he's not going to be dominating offensively, he needs to be above-average defensively. I loved the 5 blocks and 15 rebounds, but didn't Gooden get way above his season average (+8 points or something)

I was listening to the game the whole time Pavel was on (missed the earlier part of the match) and Pavel seemed to be terrible. According to an eye witness, his footwork was trash. He had 2 fouls, one being offensive and the other sending someone to the foul line. He also had two turnovers, and struggled when he tried to put the ball to the floor. Not to mention that he just _didn't_ want the ball..I remember a seqeunce..."MBenga to Harris, Harris to Pavel, Pavel to Harris, Harris to Pavel" :laugh:

Very nice ratings otherwise, Fin had a season night!

Keep them up Vigg, and post some of your thoughts in other threads aswell!   :biggrin:


----------



## fuzzrhythm (Feb 22, 2005)

I was in attendance at the game tonight and the crowd had a lot of fun. The first quarter was kind of frustrating as the Mavs let the Cavs tie it up, but nobody had it going for the Cavs tonight and our Mavs ran all over them.

Finley was super hot from behind the line. If he has an average night tonight, this game is much closer, obviously. 

Dirk was playing the utility role that J Ho normally fills. He only played 28 mins, but did take a nasty spill or 2. 

KVH was agressive in driving the lane as well as hitting open jumpers.

J Ho and Daniels were efficient, but didn't do much spectacular. I'm getting used to seeing a highlight-worthy dunk or 2 from J Ho!

Our PGs were distributing the ball well and consistent in controlling the tempo of the game.

About halfway through the 4th, what crowd was left was buzzing "Pa! Vel! 
Pa! Vel!" and "D! J! D! J!". Once they checked in and tried to force feed Pavel a few times and Pavel mistaking a basketball game for a boxing match we were all muttering... "ugh, take them out!" These guys are RAW. They aren't playing post with finesse AT ALL....oh well, this was a good 4 min stretch for them to play and deal with being bad. They probably learned quite a bit this game.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Great game all around for the Mavs. Great defense and Great Offense. We have not seen a game like this for a long time. I absolutely love Avery. He refuses to let the team relax even when they are up 25. That was one thing about Nellie that used to drive me up the wall. They would blow a team out be up by 28 and the final score would end up with them winning by 9 or 11 or something like that. Nellie allowed the team to relax when they had a lead. Avery yells at guys when we are up by 25. He is not going to allow them to ever get in the coasting mode.

I don't think we can expect Finley to shoot 8 for 8 from 3-pt range so was the blowout simply because we were shooting lights out? Well 55% overall is very good but not necessarily an aboration. Finley's great shooting was offset somewhat by Dirk's off night.

That was fun to watch and makes me feel so much better. It seems like we may be capable of blowing teams out again. I mentioned many weeks ago how it concerned me that even though we had a great month of January our wins were all close wins. That was true even against inferior teams. So far with Avery coaching this team is once again able to put inferior teams away by double digits. That bodes well for the playoffs.

And it was nice to see the two young big men get some minutes. D.J. was not very good. As he was the one who twice in a row was given the ball in the post area and tried to dribble to the middle and had it stolen by a guard coming from the key area. Pavel also fumbled one inside pass out of bounds. Pavel also sent Anderson Varejao flying back about 12 feet when he swung that big arm back to clear some space. He was rightfully called for the offensive foul which was his 2nd turnover. He is a big man and at only 20 years old I am excited to see what he can develop into. So the two big guys did not do much but I hope we have more games like this where they can get some needed minutes.


----------



## Amir (Mar 2, 2005)

A nice and unaccpectably high win!

Keep it going folks.


----------

